# My first Carp & another nice Bass



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Not the best pic in the world.. well i guess that alright for an Iphone.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks sorta like Woodbine Springs??? Congrats on the fly catching:letsdrink


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice fish! Those carp taste just like red fish.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Hunter,

Great job on the nice looking fish!

What did you catch the carp on? I have been told that crayfish (sp?) flieswork well. We have HUGE carp in my lake but i honestly have no idea how to catch them. Thanks!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

To catch a carp there is a lot of cheating involved. we take about 10 pieces of bread (white) and we use it as chum then they will come up (but dont put alot of bread in there cause for them to see your fly and a 100 other pieces of bread your chances get slim) i put about 8-20 pieces in the water not balled up cause it sinks. The fly: i tie me up a solid white saddle hackel wrapped around like a "wooley bugger " bit you want to make it pretty big and then i put some white buck tail on the end of the fly. 

But if you realy want to have way better odds just put a piece of bread on a hook but it wont stay on for a long time... so i came up with that make-shift fly. i hope this helped.:letsdrink


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Good idea. When i start tying some flies up i will give it a shot.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Perty work Hunter, perty work!

L8, Harry


----------

